# Unseen Reply's



## blobs (May 5, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2010)

There are some things that we are checking out. We are all experiencing some problems posting. Hopefully will be corrected soon!


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2010)

Sorry blobs. We are experiencing some difficulty. Please standby.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Agree with the other two. A screenshot or two of the problem would be a big help though.


----------



## blobs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guy's
most of the probs that I had seem to be working now.
Please note the post was intended as information only.
regards
blobs


----------



## T Bolt (May 11, 2010)

Every time I try to do anything on the forum today I get the “The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later” message, and when I can get through, there’s is only a few people on line.


----------

